# First attempt at leveling



## Jericho574

I decided last year that I wanted a lawn that was level enough to use a reel mower. I'm currently using a manual push reel but it's just not heavy or powerful enough to get the job done the way I want it done.

This weekend I gave it my first attempt at leveling and thought I'd start a thread.

I calculated my lawn to be about 2k square feet of usable lawn (front and back) however I quickly discovered I under estimated. My plan from the start was just to do the front and side yards and save the back until after my dog passes (cancer...she was given weeks to months about 6m ago). I had 2 yards delivered and Friday afternoon went to it. I don't have a wheel barrow but have a Scotts drop spreader, which I used as a wheel barrow. Spreading the sand wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. I dumped the sand loads and my wife spread with a rake and then I went over with a push broom.

I had fertilized with 34-0-0 a week ago so didnt want to put down so much nitro. The lawn was a little thin and not filling in as dense as I'd like so I threw down some starter fert. Then let the sprinklers do their thing. All in all it took about 4.5 hours and wasn't all that bad (based on my yard size).

Here were some takeaways:
1. Make sure to correctly measure your yard
2. There is such a thing as too much sand (My wife insisted she knew best and had me put down way too much sand on the front [I ended up having to move some off because it was a completely smothering the grass].
3. Because I was using smaller piles, I didn't truly even need a rake. I could've just used a broom from the whole thing.
4. Even with such a small yard, a small drag mat would've definitely done a better job.
5. My yard had tons of bumps so I'll definitely be doing this again a few months down the road.

It was fun and the looks I got from the neighbors was totally worth it lol.

-Chris

Pics are the "before". The big hole is from a burst sewer line. Builder was supposed to fill on Thursday...landscaper was backed up so told me it wasn't getting done for a few weeks. After giving him a piece of my mind, I decided to go to the store to get some parts to level the clean out plug. When I got home, the hole was filled....thus the clean out plug remains. I decided to leave it because I'll only be here for another year or 2 so don't want to mess with plumbing (codes and such).


----------



## Jericho574

Here is after scalping as low as I could with my reel set at .5" and then went over with the rotary to try and clear all clippings.


----------



## Jericho574

And the sand


----------



## Jericho574

Watered a bunch initially and got quite a bit of rain over the weekend. I'll post some additional pics weekly as the grass fills in.

When would I mow? How low do you mow after sanding?


----------



## MrMeaner

Looks Good!!

Always use 1/3 rule..so if your going to keep it at 1/2" mow when the grass is 3/4"

Along with Irrigation, I suggest you keep going over the yard with your drag mat and/or a broom when the sand is dry. It will help with the sand work its way into the canopy and help stand grass blades back up during recovery. Then go back to mowing while the sand is wet and the grass gets to 3/4" tall. The sand being wet from rain or irrigation will help with footprints, mower tracks/ruts.


----------



## Jericho574

Alright well I'm one week into it. It's coming in nicely. Raised up my manual reel mower slightly but it's just still too sandy. Used the rotary on 2nd notch from bottom to give it a trim. It's still bumpy as can be but I knew this was going to be a multiple time endeavor.

I'm noticing parts that are light green (the bend around the walkway). Any ideas?

Also, the freshly laid sod around the sewer flush out line is taking nicely.

Funny story of pic#1- My wife told me my neighbor's yard was "greener" (She was questioning me mowing low and often versus the taller yards). I told her "just wait until they eventually mow" hehe


----------



## SGrabs33

Jericho574 said:


> Funny story of pic#1- My wife told me my neighbor's yard was "greener" (She was questioning me mowing low and often versus the taller yards). I told her "just wait until they eventually mow" hehe


Yep, exactly the same thing I tell my wife.... Just wait until they mow again (for the first time in 2 weeks). It wont be green after that. :lol:


----------



## Jericho574

Well its been 3 weeks and here are the results. Cutting at 1.5" with the rotary. At that height, the difference in quality between the rotary and my manual reel just isn't enough to justify the reel. The biggest factor being the weight. Because the lawn still isn't as smooth as I'd like, the reel is still jumping all around.

After going through this for the first time I think we should rename the process "smoothing". The grade of my land will not allow for it to ever be level/flat lol.


----------



## Ware

Looks great!


----------



## Jericho574

Thanks Ware 

Two additional questions....literally the day after I mow, the seed stalks are sticking out above the canopy. The only day the lawn looks groomed is the actual day I mow, or the morning after (covered in dew). What's the deal with that?

Also, I've noticed strips of lawn that have said seed stalks that are WHITE. When I plucked one out for a closer look, the bottom of it is the green and then it becomes white. Any idea what that is?


----------



## wardconnor

Jericho

You should cut down that clean out for the sewer flush with the soil so you can just mow right over the top of it. Unless of coarse you like mowing around it. I LOVE mowing around objects so I can understand if you want to just leave it alone.


----------



## Ware

All Bermuda seems to go to seed at some point during the growing season - it's normal, and shouldn't last long.


----------



## Jericho574

wardconnor said:


> Jericho
> 
> You should cut down that clean out for the sewer flush with the soil so you can just mow right over the top of it. Unless of coarse you like mowing around it. I LOVE mowing around objects so I can understand if you want to just leave it alone.


Funny story about that....from the suggestions here, I was planning to do just that. The builder came out to do some warranty work and informed me the landscaper was behind and the sinkhole wouldn't be filled in for a few weeks. With the hole exposed, I was just going to cut it, and recap it. I went to home depot to get a new cap (of course they didn't carry any) and by the time I got home the hole was filled and sodded. So at this point I'd have to dig into my lawn. I have family coming into town this weekend for my little one's 1st bday and then more family coming a couple weeks after that. Then add in the fact that we'll probably be moving in the next year, I don't really want to mess with the plumbing (not sure if there's any codes or anything that I'd be breaking).


----------



## Txmx583

No codes to lower that pipe, I did mine at our last house cause it stuck up just like that and looked terrible (to me). The builder came out and lowered it for me, they just cut it with a saw and put the cap back on at a low level and grass eventually covered it.


----------



## wardconnor

Yeah thats what I was thinking. You can probably just slip the cap off. It's probably not glued. I work in construction. Not good to glue it because then you cannot use it for what it was intended for.

Slip cap off. Dig out grass a small bit around pipe cut down with hacksaw or Sawzall or any saw then slip cap back over pipe. Put grass back. You'll thank yourself when you are mowing.


----------



## J_nick

I would dig down down deep enough to cut it below ground level and install a round valve box where the top of the valve box was level with the ground (not LCN style)


----------



## Jericho574

LOL I originally calculated my lot to have 2k feet. After using the "measure your lot" site, I have closer to 3.7k of usable grass. No wonder I had none left for the back yard.


----------



## Mightyquinn

J_nick said:


> I would dig down down deep enough to cut it below ground level and install a round valve box where the top of the valve box was level with the ground (not LCN style)


I like this idea the best but I would put it just a hair below ground level just to protect it and your equipment from hitting it in the future in case you ever decide to go low


----------



## Jericho574

Is this the general idea?


----------



## Alan

If you do put it below ground, you may want to put a piece of metal in the ground with it, so you can find it in the future-metal detector.


----------



## Jericho574

Alan said:


> If you do put it below ground, you may want to put a piece of metal in the ground with it, so you can find it in the future-metal detector.


Great idea! Thanks


----------



## wardconnor

Jericho574 said:


> Is this the general idea?


Generally the  cap that looks like this would not be glued to the 4 inch stand pipe that goes down several feet. If it is not glued just slip it off the stand pipe and cut the stand pipe down. The cap would be directly above your line you have drawn on your far left picture. Once you have the stand pipe cut down just slip the cap back on. This is if its not glued.

If its glued then you will have to use the coupler like you have drawn. If it is glued you will generally be able to see the glue. Its generally blue. Look down under the cap on the stand pipe. Another option if its glued is to buy another cap similar to the one I linked to and just cut the stand pipe down and use the new cap. In this option you would forget the coupler.

If you are wanting to do this for cheap then do not bother with the sprinkler valve box. Just recess it about one half inch below soil line so you can reel mow low over the top. With it being 4 inches, it should never disappear. A valve box is better but then that is at least 10 or more dollars for the valve box.

You contractor is the idiot that put it way too tall in the first place. You may be able to get him to do it correctly for you for free. If you go this route it is inevitable that it will not be done to your liking though.


----------



## Jericho574

Thanks Ward. I'll have the check to see if it's glued or not. If it is, then I'll probably take your advice and just get a new cap, cut down the pipe, slip the new one on, and then cover with a valve box.

The entire community has these caps in the middle of their yards. I'll be the envy of the neighborhood lol.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> ... With it being 4 inches, it should never disappear.


 :shock: that thing would be covered up in a matter of weeks with properly fed Bermuda. I've seen an 18" cast iron water meter nearly disappear before.


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... With it being 4 inches, it should never disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> :shock: that thing would be covered up in a matter of weeks with properly fed Bermuda. I've seen an 18" cast iron water meter nearly disappear before.
Click to expand...

ha ha. I guess I am no good with southern grasses.


----------



## Iriasj2009

My water meter is getting covered up lol. I think it's 8"x12". Something that size. I'll take a pic when I get home


----------



## Iriasj2009

I forgot I had started edging it but decided to leave it alone


----------



## wardconnor

Wow. That stuff does not mess around.


----------



## Jericho574

It's interesting that some people claim bermuda will fill in spots in x weeks...I have various spots where I've had to remove anywhere from 3" rocks to entire bricks and even after filling with sand and mowing <1" the hole remains :dunno:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Jericho574 said:


> It's interesting that some people claim bermuda will fill in spots in x weeks...I have various spots where I've had to remove anywhere from 3" rocks to entire bricks and even after filling with sand and mowing <1" the hole remains :dunno:


How much fertilizer and water are you giving it? How large of an area are we talking about?


----------



## Topcat

Iriasj2009 said:


> I forgot I had started edging it but decided to leave it alone


We have the same type of meters in my area. About three years ago the city/county placed notices on doors for homes that had meters that were covered by grass which gave the home owner a warning to clear the grass from the meters. After a month if it was not fixed, they dug the meters up and replaced them with a meter that has a cement ring around it and sticks out of the ground about two inches. UGLY!

My home and a few others are the only homes on my circle that did not get the ugly cement ring around the meter.

I take time to trim around mine about every couple of weeks to keep the grass out.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Thanks for the heads up. It doesn't bother me which is why I stopped trimming it lol.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Iriasj2009 said:


> I forgot I had started edging it but decided to leave it alone


That would drive me absolutely NUTS!!!  :crazy:


----------



## wardconnor

Mightyquinn said:


> Iriasj2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot I had started edging it but decided to leave it alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would drive me absolutely NUTS!!!  :crazy:
Click to expand...

Looks like someone has a heavy case of OCD. 🙅‍♂️


----------



## Jericho574

It's been about a month since I sanded. Sharpened the reel blades and gave her a quick mow. A little washboarding going on...nothing that couldn't be fixed with a Tru-cut.

I obviously want to take it down lower (1.5" as shown), but I can confidentially say this is the healthiest my grass has ever looked.


----------



## wardconnor

looks nice Jericho


----------



## Jericho574

Mowed Friday night, and mowed again last night and it's official, my manual reel is done for the year, the grass is just growing too thick. I sharpened the blades last night and get it a go. After about 1/2 of my small yard, I gave up and got the rotary as it was just too laborious. I'd rather use a rotary than raise the reel HOC (I'm secretly hoping to get a reel and don't want to raise the height).


----------



## Alan

I see manual reels on craigslist all the time here in the Houston area. Most of the people here have St. A. and there is no way(in my opinion) that anyone has any business with a manual reel and St. A grass-I guess that's why they're on CL all the time. I can't believe the big box stores sell them here; it's almost a disservice to their customer(s).

Lawn looks great.


----------



## Jericho574

Well back to the drawing board. I found a TC on CL. Texted back and forth with the guy and agreed on the price. Gave him a time I was coming out to pick it up. When I got there, there was another couple also there looking at the mower. He gave it 4 pulls and it wouldn't run. I politely told him I'd pass. I was already turned off to the fact that he had someone else there after I agreed to buy it at a price and time. Also his story changed...the ad said he was moving to a fescue lawn and didn't need it but when I got there the story was that he's had a lawn service for the last 2 years and hasn't used it and just wanted to get rid of it.

The ad was removed so I guess the other guy bought it.

On FB marketplace I found a 2015 20" Mclane, asking $400. I'm thinking $350 for a newer reel would be good, then $150 for the roller and I'm all in at $500.


----------



## SGrabs33

Sorry to hear that seller was not on the up and up. If he was lying about the backstory then I would guess that the reel was possibly not in good shape. Maybe catching him in that lie will be better for you in the long run.

Some here would probably advise you to wait and see whats available at the Weeks Auction next month. Its in your state and you may be able to find a good deal on a JD/Toro/Jake/Other.


----------



## Jericho574

I change my mind like the wind but today I'm leaning towards taking the rest of this year and leveling again, and then next spring get a GM. I really want the rear roller


----------



## SGrabs33

Jericho574 said:


> I change my mind like the wind but today I'm leaning towards taking the rest of this year and leveling again, and then next spring get a GM. I really want the rear roller


By the time spring comes around the prices are usually going up.
GM in the fall will give you time to get it running nicely for the spring


----------



## wardconnor

Jericho574 said:


> Thanks Ward. I'll have the check to see if it's glued or not. If it is, then I'll probably take your advice and just get a new cap, cut down the pipe, slip the new one on, and then cover with a valve box.
> 
> The entire community has these caps in the middle of their yards. I'll be the envy of the neighborhood lol.
> 
> Thanks for the advice.


Sooooo. What's the status on the project mentioned above?

Let me guess.... You secretly love mowing around it and are avoiding the topic because you love it sticking up so much?


----------



## Jericho574

wardconnor said:


> Sooooo. What's the status on the project mentioned above?
> 
> Let me guess.... You secretly love mowing around it and are avoiding the topic because you love it sticking up so much?


LMAO! I definitely plan to do it but have been quite busy. I had company visiting the previous weekend, I was out of town last weekend, and am going out of town this weekend (I can thank my wife for scheduling back to back weekends during growing season! grrr).

My backyard looks horrendous due to 3 things: 1) I have a female dog, 2) Kids play slides and such that require constant movement to not kill grass, and 3) ME...this was my first spring with Bermuda. I didn't bag when I scalped in March so now the backyard has heavy thatch.

The original plan was to wait for the dog to pass before fixing it (dog was diagnosed with terminal cancer in December and given weeks to months. Luckily she's she still kicking and hasn't shown any signs of slowing), however the wife has given the green light to fix it. I severely need to dethatch, and sand. Also need to get a reel mower (I literally have cash in an envelope ready to go but can't decide between a TC or a GM). And finally, the back has many bare spots that just won't grow. I was thinking of getting a pro plugger and giving it a go. So many things to do and not enough time when you have two kids 3 and under.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Jericho574 said:


> (I literally have cash in an envelope ready to go but can't decide between a TC or a GM).


I'm so sorry tragedy has come upon you. Our thoughts will be with you during this time of trial.


----------



## Jericho574

Dethatcher- Delivered

Drag mat- Delivered

4 yards- being delivered this afternoon 

Reel mower- the search continues.


----------



## wardconnor

Bunnysarefat said:


> Jericho574 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (I literally have cash in an envelope ready to go but can't decide between a TC or a GM).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry tragedy has come upon you. Our thoughts will be with you during this time of trial.
Click to expand...

GM


----------



## Jericho574

Jericho574 said:


> Dethatcher- Delivered
> 
> Drag mat- Delivered
> 
> 4 yards- being delivered this afternoon
> 
> Reel mower- the search continues.


----------



## Jericho574

Went to scalp the lawn and after the first pass, the mower died (yes it had gas). A neighbor let me use his 5 blade Mclane. This was my first time using a gas reel and OMG, I'm hooked. If that was a 5 blade I can't imagine a 7, 10, or GM.

The first horizontal pass above the sidewalk was my rotary at 1". The rest of the yard was the Mclane at 1". The rotary scalped and the reel did not.


----------



## Jericho574

wardconnor said:


> Sooooo. What's the status on the project mentioned above?
> 
> Let me guess.... You secretly love mowing around it and are avoiding the topic because you love it sticking up so much?


See above post


----------



## Jericho574

The wife found a spreading technique that doesn't involve a rake or broom lol

Meme caption- "sanding....still have the greenest yard in the neighborhood"


----------



## wardconnor

Jericho574 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sooooo. What's the status on the project mentioned above?
> 
> Let me guess.... You secretly love mowing around it and are avoiding the topic because you love it sticking up so much?
> 
> 
> 
> See above post
Click to expand...

Easy :thumbup:


----------



## Jericho574

Dethatched the backyard and then put down 4 yards between Friday night and Saturday on the front and back. The front was already in decent shape but it just swallowed up the sand. The drag mat was a serious workout but an absolute game changer. Put down a ton of sand yet the lawn barely looks like I sanded. It'll be fully back in 2 weeks max.


----------



## Txmx583

I can't wait to start leveling!!! I'll wait till next year, spring maybe because it's way to hot now..


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Txmx583 said:


> I can't wait to start leveling!!! I'll wait till next year, spring maybe because it's way to hot now..


I'm laughing because I am thinking about how much sand I'm going to have to shovel, and the multi-year endeavor and all the sand it's going to take to level out my lawn. :lol:


----------



## Jericho574

It's a love-hate relationship. It's hard work in very hot temperatures, and it's actually fun until you're dead tired and realize you're only 1/2 done. But the end results are always great. My first time doing this, I had no idea what to expect or if I was doing it right, but its almost impossible to mess up. Mow low, spread sand as best as you can, and then water...done. Of course as you do it more you can pick up additional ways to really perfect it (drag mat/level rake, scalp as low as possible without hitting dirt, bagging clippings, etc..) but you'll make improvements with the bare minimum. My first time I only mowed about 1", didn't bag clippings, spread using a broom and the results were night and day.


----------



## Jericho574

After using a Mclane just 1 time, it's very obvious my yard is simply too small for a big heavy GM. Too many turns and not long enough straightaways. That being said, I'm picking up a Tru-Cut this after noon....just in time because my yard needs a mowing and my rotary died on Friday.


----------



## Jericho574

Looks to be in good condition, blades are sharp, and has been professionally maintained. Used the lack of a roller, previous gen, and worn wheels as a negotiating point and ended up talking him down. I'll replace the wheels and add a roller immediately.


----------



## kur1j

I don't know what your yard looks like under the grass canopy but it looks similar to mine...which worries me because it looks pretty level from the pictures. Did you have any issues using the Mclane? Getting a GM so I'm worried at how bad it will be and if I can even use it until I do level.

I know I'm going to level, but will probably do it next spring as I don't think I'll have time to do it in this growing season. Which dragmat/leveling may did you use and where did you get it?


----------



## Jericho574

kur1j said:


> I don't know what your yard looks like under the grass canopy but it looks similar to mine...which worries me because it looks pretty level from the pictures. Did you have any issues using the Mclane? Getting a GM so I'm worried at how bad it will be and if I can even use it until I do level.
> 
> I know I'm going to level, but will probably do it next spring as I don't think I'll have time to do it in this growing season. Which dragmat/leveling may did you use and where did you get it?


Why does it worry you?

I had previously never used a gas reel on my yard so this was my first go. I was pleasantly surprised with the cut, and that was with a dull 5 blade. The issue with his reel was that the lever to engage the roller drive didn't work too well, thus the roller was always on. The problem was compounded by the fact that my yard is relatively small (3600 ft) with a fence and porch...I'm constantly stopping and changing directions. The other problem I have is my "domination line" is on a small incline. With a front roller, ideally I'd like to mow up/down for an even cut whereas traversing it has historically give me an uneven cut. I'm contemplating mowing low up until the hill, and then creating a collar with a higher HOC.


----------



## SGrabs33

Jericho574 said:


> Used the lack of a roller, previous gen, and worn wheels as a negotiating point and ended up talking him down.


Nice, it always makes you feel better to get the price down a little.

The reel does look well maintained and clean. Congrats!


----------



## Jericho574

4 days in and not a drop of rain lol

Gave the front a quick trim with my newly acquired TC 😁


----------



## kur1j

Jericho574 said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what your yard looks like under the grass canopy but it looks similar to mine...which worries me because it looks pretty level from the pictures. Did you have any issues using the Mclane? Getting a GM so I'm worried at how bad it will be and if I can even use it until I do level.
> 
> I know I'm going to level, but will probably do it next spring as I don't think I'll have time to do it in this growing season. Which dragmat/leveling may did you use and where did you get it?
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it worry you?
> 
> I had previously never used a gas reel on my yard so this was my first go. I was pleasantly surprised with the cut, and that was with a dull 5 blade. The issue with his reel was that the lever to engage the roller drive didn't work too well, thus the roller was always on. The problem was compounded by the fact that my yard is relatively small (3600 ft) with a fence and porch...I'm constantly stopping and changing directions. The other problem I have is my "domination line" is on a small incline. With a front roller, ideally I'd like to mow up/down for an even cut whereas traversing it has historically give me an uneven cut. I'm contemplating mowing low up until the hill, and then creating a collar with a higher HOC.
Click to expand...

It worries me because I won't be able to mow the yard with the GM if it's too unlevel. Maybe it will surprise me but I just got it so we shall see.


----------



## J_nick

kur1j said:


> It worries me because I won't be able to mow the yard with the GM if it's too unlevel. Maybe it will surprise me but I just got it so we shall see.


A greens mower will handle undulations in the ground better than any other mower will.


----------



## Redtenchu

J_nick said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worries me because I won't be able to mow the yard with the GM if it's too unlevel. Maybe it will surprise me but I just got it so we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> A greens mower will handle undulations in the ground better than any other mower will.
Click to expand...

And in some cases correct the high spots.


----------



## kur1j

J_nick said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> 
> It worries me because I won't be able to mow the yard with the GM if it's too unlevel. Maybe it will surprise me but I just got it so we shall see.
> 
> 
> 
> A greens mower will handle undulations in the ground better than any other mower will.
Click to expand...

Well good to know. i just know there are a few small dirt mounts (2 ft x 1ft) where it will reach to 3-4 inches high. I just assumed that the mower would basically get the reel into the dirt. There aren't many of these issues but there are also low spots where there will be a valley of 2-3 inches deep at its lowest point, 3-4 inches wide and 4-5 feet long. I know it will ride over most of that but figiree those might cause problems. But guess one way to find out. Do it and see.


----------



## Iriasj2009

Make a dry run without the reel spinning and have a feel for it first. Congrats on the new mower!


----------



## Jericho574

Roller added 😀


----------



## SGrabs33

Jericho574 said:


> Roller added 😀


Nice, looking good!


----------



## Jericho574

1.5 weeks post sanding.

This is my second time leveling and it's still bumpy as can be, so you can imagine what I started with lol.

This was my second mow with the TC so we're still getting to know each other...my attempt at stripes. Obviously horrible but it's a start.


----------



## jayhawk

We got some rain now! Probably a bit much

Did the builder plant a giant oak for future pain?


----------



## thegardentool

It's definitely looking good and hope I can do some leveling next spring. Threads like this are inspiring. I'm curious what you did with the clean out pipe? I have one that my wife buried in a watermelon garden she did, so after first frost when all that starts to die off I get to go digging around for it.


----------



## Jericho574

thegardentool said:


> It's definitely looking good and hope I can do some leveling next spring. Threads like this are inspiring. I'm curious what you did with the clean out pipe? I have one that my wife buried in a watermelon garden she did, so after first frost when all that starts to die off I get to go digging around for it.


It was actually very easy to lower the clean out pipe. It cost about $8 and 1 hour of my time. Things needed: shovel, replacement cap, coupler to reattach new cap to existing pipe, hacksaw, sprinkler valve box and pvc glue (optional...I didn't use)

Step 1: Dig a big hole around the cap
Step 2: cut cap off 
Step 3: reattach new cap to existing pipe with coupler
Step 4: put sprinkler valve box over cap, level
Step 5: fill dirt and sod back over hole


----------



## thegardentool

Jericho574 said:


> thegardentool said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely looking good and hope I can do some leveling next spring. Threads like this are inspiring. I'm curious what you did with the clean out pipe? I have one that my wife buried in a watermelon garden she did, so after first frost when all that starts to die off I get to go digging around for it.
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually very easy to lower the clean out pipe. It cost about $8 and 1 hour of my time. Things needed: shovel, replacement cap, coupler to reattach new cap to existing pipe, hacksaw, sprinkler valve box and pvc glue (optional...I didn't use)
> 
> Step 1: Dig a big hole around the cap
> Step 2: cut cap off
> Step 3: reattach new cap to existing pipe with coupler
> Step 4: put sprinkler valve box over cap, level
> Step 5: fill dirt and sod back over hole
Click to expand...

Ok I saw that graphic but didn't realize that was what you did.  I suppose mine might be easier since she already covered it with garden soil mix probably don't really need to cut it. Thank you!


----------



## Jericho574

One doesn't come to this forum to be north of 1" 😎


----------

